# Hi Everyone :)



## DeannaMouseHamGerbil (Apr 12, 2013)

Hai! My names Deanna and this is different for me because im a gerbil person haha

Ive had 11 gerbils since I started loving them but sadly in the past couple years im down to 4  2 boys Fred and George (Brothers) and two girls Snowy and Blondie (momma and daughter)

I also have 1 Syrian Hamster named Bear  Shes tubby

But lets not forget the reason we are all here  A friend of mine called me 3 days ago and said at work she rescued a baby mouse. (She works with snakes which i could never ever do :shock: ) Well this afternoon i went and picked her up and was surprised at how tiny she is! Apparently what my friend forgot to mention was that she is only 3 weeks old... So right now shes in a gigantic (compared to her) 20 gallon tank... I joined to see if there is anything special i should do? She seems to be eating alright and the water bottle i have is too big for her and i cant figure out a way to get it low enough for her?? So i set a tiny ceramic bowl in with water and i've seen her drink out of it several times but im not sure how long that is going to last.

Sorry if the pictures are big or not big enough haha 









So I would love to hear any suggestions or comments?


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome  A mouse that is 3 weeks old is usually just starting to wean from mom. You should supplement her with protein. Dog/cat kibble will work, sunflower or bird seed or even scrambled/hard boiled egg. If she can't reach the water bottle, I would suggest putting in something she can step on to reach it. Maybe a small cardboard box or her little mouse house?


----------



## DeannaMouseHamGerbil (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks  Kitty kibble i do have so I can try some of that, actually looking at other baby mice pictures she maybe younger then 3 weeks because shes reeeeally tiny, like she looks bigger in the pictures of her in my hand then she really is. Not sure if its just because im not use to the size of mice? :? But ive been thinking about getting popsicle sticks and making her something like stairs and a platform and then she can just climb up  and because her tank is so plain, my gerbils get about 6-7 inches of substrate in their tanks and lots and lots of card board so its never dull


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome.
Cute little mouse.
She really looks good and I think sie managed her start into life very well.
Probably you could get other mice for her.At this age mice learn essentiel behavior from each other.
The mouse is already able to eat common micefood and seeds but you can help with something like porridge.
Best whishes.


----------



## DeannaMouseHamGerbil (Apr 12, 2013)

yeah im going to get a couple friends so then they'll all be in quarantine at the same time  and hopefully all healthy to put together


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi, and welcome. 
Looking at her size, I don't think she's younger than 3 weeks. She looks very good and healthy.
I would recommend you to get a friend or a few for her (girls, of course), as mice are very social. There's also plenty of room for that in your tank, so that's great. 
Good luck!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!

The others have given some very valuable advise and I will add my thoughts.  She does indeed look very healthy and in great condition for being weaned to early. She cannot be any younger than 3 weeks, she may even be a bit older. Even if the pictures make her look bigger, her features look closer to that of an adult mouse. If she was any younger than 3 weeks, you would probably notice her back legs look very large compared to the rest of her body, she doesn't appear that way to me. Definitely supplement her diet like Daisy said, stuff like scrambled/boiled egg, milk soaked bread or oats, live crickets and mealworms, dog or cat kibble, kitten milk replacement, etc. Its good to hear that you will be getting her some friends, because female mice are very social animals and do well in pairs, trios and even larger groups. She's very pretty black pied.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  where abouts are you  make sure when you get some friends for your mouse you put them into quarantene for a few weeks to make sure she doesnt catch anything


----------



## DeannaMouseHamGerbil (Apr 12, 2013)

Thank you all for the suggestions, the reason I was worried was because when i was breeding gerbils they would be her size at about 14 days old. haha 

What do yall think of aspen bed shavings? I had a lady tell me that it was bad for her and i should move her to paper based bedding... I also was told by the same lady that she thinks shes more like 5-6 weeks old and that the cat kibble wouldnt be good for her :? The reason I ask yall is because most, if not all of you do breed them so yall might know more about telling the age and whats good and bad... Do you think she is right? wrong? (shes an admin on another mouse forum) im not calling her out or telling her shes wrong or anything, I just want to hear as many opinions i can get and do the best for my new little baby that i can


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Aspen is generally safe, as long as you pick one with minimal dust. The ones you really want to avoid are pine and cedar, the oils cause URI.

Even if she is 5-6 weeks, she is still very young and cat kibble can be used as a diet supplement. Cat kibble shouldn't have any ill affects regardless of her age, but I wouldn't recommend feeding it in large amounts, as it can contribute to obesity. If I were you I would just supplement her a little bit and slowly wean her off.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

As TW says, cat kibble is never bad, as long as it is merely used as supplement. 

You can't compare her size to gerbils, as gerbils are bigger than mice, especially pet type mice.

I think it's great that you ask for several opinions. That way it's easier for you to form your own. And you just keep on asking, we're here to help each other out. I'm looking forward to hearing more about how she turns out.  And like I said earlier, I strongly recommend you to get her at least one friend.


----------

